# does is stress anyone else out to have to drive someone?



## 19375 (Nov 19, 2006)

I am dying this morning as i need to give someone a lift to work...it makes my anxiety related ibs worse


----------



## TiredofIBS (Mar 6, 2005)

I would say that mine is worse when i have to ride with someone and i'm not in control. But...yes,it would make me more nervous to pick someone up. I try not to get into situations like that.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Me too but for some reason I'm less nervous if I drive (I am in control and can pull over) than if someone else is driving and I have to ask them to make a stop.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

OMG I am the worst. I used to drive everywhere. Then I was in control. Never let anyone else drive. After a few D accidents now I cannot even stand to go out the door. It is hoirible. I need to talk myself out of this and I have tried but I can't. I freak out whenever I need to go somewhere. I take a xanax and seems they don;t work either.Horible way to live.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I agree. Others are so nonchalant...let's carpool, we can take the subway, let's take the train, let's go on the things in the air that will fly us over the whole zoo. I hate my digestive system ruling my life. I have motion sickness too so there were things I couldn't do even when I didn't have problems with D.


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

I hate carpooling as well and I get really nervous when ppl want to carpool so you're not alone. I'm nervous that if i don't feel well and want to leave that I'm going to strand ppl at the event and they'll be upset with me. I have major social anxiety so I'm really concerned about ppl's opinion of me.If I try to get out of carpooling I'm afraid ppl will think i'm selfish, not wanting to give rides to ppl so I've come up with really elaborate excuses. Ie I'm going elsewhere after so I can't take them home, or I'll already be in the area so I can't pick up ppl along the way.I also have really really bad motion sickness so I can sympathize with that...M


----------



## 21856 (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeh i drive my friend to school almost everyday, the smell got stuck in the car...so he just thinks its the car smell


----------



## 17429 (Jan 18, 2007)

I am completely freaked out by driving people, so I stopped doing it a about 10 years ago. Along with IBS I have social anxieties tied into it, so I said no more. And it always ends up at work they make us go out together and I have to think of ways around it. My last job my boss got the clue and just said one time in passing I know you don't like to drive people and she was then ok with it. But I always have to come up with elaborate exscuses to get out of that situation and people always look at you funny. Sometimes I wonder if the exscuses are stanger and more complex than the actual problem.


----------



## 17179 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi AllI'm a little choked at reading this. I have only just found this site and really could have done with it a few years ago when i had bad anxiety problem. Other than car sharing i'm generally ok now anxiety wise. I'm usually ok with close friends and family but it takes alot of effort some times but with work colleagues etc i tend to see how i feel at the time.I really thought i'd lost the plot, so gl;ad to know it's not just me!


----------



## 21185 (Dec 31, 2006)

The only real thing I hate about driving other poeple around is when they try and tell you how to drive your own car and "you" are the one doing the favor.Irks me!


----------



## 13561 (Feb 28, 2007)

wow, i thought i was the only one feeling like this. My friends would say "jade, lets just drive together" and automatically, my stomach starts churning and im like "darn it. i gotta go ####". But i totally understand how you feel. Even just driving to the store thats about half a mile away with someone in the car makes me cringe. I just hate it when people say "why do you have anxiety? just go on the train and close your eyes." but people dont know how bad my anxiety can get. its such a relief to know that we are all going through the same thing.


----------

